# 99 audi a4 ipod connectivity



## npaparian (Jun 9, 2006)

I am seeing alot of options online but having trouble finding a good inexpensive one. I have the factory radio with the six disc changer in the trunk. I have the 5G Ipod video. I'm new at this. can someone please help me out?


----------



## [email protected]enfig (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 99 audi a4 ipod connectivity (npaparian)*

You have to get rid of the CD changer but this one will work.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 99 audi a4 ipod connectivity ([email protected])*

or, if keeping you stock changer is a priority, you can use these 2 parts :
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








and
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

